
Average Face of Women across the World - azharcs
http://i.imgur.com/lO9OV.jpg
======
pedalpete
Is this a composite of women from that region? It looks very clear for being
made up from a group of images.

I always thought that it would be interesting to see how people change over
geography. I'd assume that you would see a gentle change of this feature and
that feature over geography.

------
psynix
Whilst it's an interesting image, I find it hard to believe the "average South
African" woman is white.

~~~
prodigal_erik
Maybe it's sampling bias, as in that's the average South African woman whose
picture was identifiable on the web? I'd like to know more how this was done.

